# V Day Ideas?



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So what are all of you super sexy people doing for Valentine's Day?

And yes - this means I've made no plans and am looking for ideas...


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

My husband REFUSES to celebrate a Hallmark holiday. That was a bitter pill to swallow at first. So I am going to buy us a nice cut of meat that is MY favorite and cook it for us.


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm debating between a midnight picnic (if weather permits) or yet-another love poem, hand-calligraphed and framed. She's got like six of them, now, each an original composition, but I'm starting to get predictable. Oh, and we'll split a bottle of my homemade ginger mead, aged 2 years. Excites the blood.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Cards and a Happy Valentine's Day!

With his health, too much else mixes his brain up too much.

But "I'm" hoping for SEX too (keep your fingers crossed for me)!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

We were supposed to go to NYC hotel and shows and whatnot but had to postpone as I have a ****tail party Sat night and Sis's bday party Sunday but we'll be doing it in a few weeks. 

NG, suggestions for you:

1. Buy a journal and begin you and your wife's own personal "Notebook". Don't know if you read the book or watched the movie or if your wife has but you basically just begin entering all your memories from your perspective beginning with whenever and ending with whenever. Follow this with roses and it ='s very romantic!

The best thing my husband ever did for me was take my own journals, piece together all the letters one by one and created my very own font. So, yep, if I want I can type in my own handwriting. He titled it "mishmosh" as that's always been my nickname and I was SOOOOOOOOOOO impressed with that gift.

You play bass and sing, yes? How about writing her and playing her a song? Might not have enough time to do this now but if you could, she'd love it.

She wants to do the biker thing, right? How about buying her some sexy biker inspired lingerie with a card saying your willing to go on that adventure with her in the summer but you'd like to begin your adventure into biking together on Valentine's day? Just make sure you don't write: "I want you to ride my bike" haha.

Another thing my husband did that made me swoon was when he left notes everywhere that led me to where we eventually ended up and I had to follow them to find them. Simple but so romantic.


----------



## Drayvius (Nov 30, 2010)

I did this for my wife a few years ago and she liked it. Do a scavenger hunt throughout the house.

1. draw yourself a list of cool hiding places throughout your home. Some hard to find, some easy and others in between. make sure you leave the bedroom alone and the door shut. 
2. Start with a letter telling her how much you love her. along with any other love words you would like to put in. tell her this is going to be a scavenger hunt with an extra special prize. At the end of the first letter, give a clue to the next peice of the hunt.
3. each peice she finds, will have another clue. However, every other peice she finds will also have a couples coupon. These you can make up, and can be whatever you want to give her. A massage for example....OR if your going for a naughty idea, a full body massage. 
4. because I was going for a little naughtyness during the search I placed one of the hidden markers down my pants with the clue of that it was on my body =) optional step thou hehe
5. at the end, I had cut out a cardboard key with a heart as the topper followed by a short letter explaining how this was the key to my heard.
6. In the bedroom, I had candles and some rose petals in the room.


Just an idea. =)


Idea #2

a lot simpler thou. Go buy a dozen long stem red roses. Remove one of them and replace it with a fake rose. Have the note that says I will love you until the last one dies. (this of course means forever since the one is fake and means it will never die) Followed by romantic dinner or whatever you like.

Dray


----------



## navi (Feb 2, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> and now i want to go to the video game symphony.
> i am thinking of making pot roast...and prob anime...good day.


Sounds like my kind of V-Day! :smthumbup:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Gittin' drunk an' nekkid' ... hopefully not alone ...


----------

